# Boss Vape In-House Brand Nicotine



## ddk1979 (15/7/20)

Has anyone tried Boss Vape's in-house brand nicotine.
https://bossvape.co.za/collections/bases/products/boss-nic-nicotine-usp-36mg?variant=12444169863265

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir (15/7/20)

Used it about a year ago. Was alot cheaper than other brands at the time

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (15/7/20)

On that note what about CC nic. Cloud corporation??? Anyone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (16/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Used it about a year ago. Was alot cheaper than other brands at the time




@M.Adhir What's the quality like ?
Is it a decent enough nic ?

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## myBru (16/7/20)

@ddk1979 I used it, the 36mg Nic USP, very nice. I'm new to the making juice thing, but for me no problems... Very smooth.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Random264 (16/7/20)

Resistance said:


> On that note what about CC nic. Cloud corporation??? Anyone


I use cloud corporation nic. It's not bad at all, similar to scrawny gecko in terms of potency, I normally find the throat hit a tad bit higher than gold nic. I did do just base nicotine testing and I did 9 mg per ml mtl and 2.5mg per ml dl and it's smooth, no harshness, just a plain neutral taste, no peppery notes. Winner in my books.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## M.Adhir (16/7/20)

ddk1979 said:


> @M.Adhir What's the quality like ?
> Is it a decent enough nic ?
> 
> .



Very nice. Well for me at least. 
Was better than scrawny. 

I did a few bottles of 2.5mg and 9mg and didn't have any issues.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/7/20)

Resistance said:


> On that note what about CC nic. Cloud corporation??? Anyone


No complaints from me. I use the VG Nic and it’s all good

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (16/7/20)

Never used it, but it seems wickedly expensive... Their 100mg is R499 versus the R199 I paid for Spyder nic just before the lockdown.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> Never used it, but it seems wickedly expensive... Their 100mg is R499 versus the R199 I paid for Spyder nic just before the lockdown.


How’s that Spyder Nic, wanted to try it then lockdown happened and never ended.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CJB85 (16/7/20)

Paul33 said:


> How’s that Spyder Nic, wanted to try it then lockdown happened and never ended.


I have only mixed a couple of things with mine now and it is VERY smooth. I think most people will probably not notice a great difference between Spyder and something like Gold Nic, but there is a huge difference between that and Scrawny.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> I have only mixed a couple of things with mine now and it is VERY smooth. I think most people will probably not notice a great difference between Spyder and something like Gold Nic, but there is a huge difference between that and Scrawny.


Thanks. Will give it a crack when we’re allowed to be adults again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (16/7/20)

Got my PG/VG today

So if I have 1 L of 70/30 vg/pg

How much 36mg PG nic do I add to get 3% but still maintain the 70/30 ratio ?  I still have stock of Nic

How much more vg must I add ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StephanKuhn (16/7/20)

Good Day
Been using Boss vape nic since he started selling it about a year and a half ago. Very satisfied, and can't taste the difference for nicotine that is double the price. 
P.S. his shop is also the cheapest on batteries, you wont even find a "special" on another site for the price he charges for batteries.
And keep a eye out for his black Friday specials. 1 Litre PG and VG selling for R 5. 18650 batteries Samsung 30Q marked down for R 49. Been like that for the past 2 years. Hopefully he can do it again this year.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2


----------



## StephanKuhn (16/7/20)

Stranger said:


> Got my PG/VG today
> 
> So if I have 1 L of 70/30 vg/pg
> 
> ...



If you use 15 % flavouring your ratio will be as follow:
8.33 ml of 100% PG Nicotine based on 36 mg Nicotine
6.67 ml of PG
70 ML of VG
then 15 ml Flavour that is PG base

This will give you 100 ml at 70/30 with 3% nic when using 36mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (16/7/20)

Thanks Stephan, can we do this without the flavouring aspect please.

What I am looking to achieve is to have a 70/30/3mg nic ready to use. When I mix my ratio's are 7-8% and this brings me down to 2.7 mg or so. I can live with that.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Aasif cape vape (16/7/20)

Paul33 said:


> How’s that Spyder Nic, wanted to try it then lockdown happened and never ended.





If you don’t mind I’d just like to chirp in here. 
I found that mixing with Spyder nic @3mg or more you start getting a peppery taste, it’s still smooth but has a peppery taste to it. Anything below 3mg there’s no peppery taste like @CJB85 mentioned big difference between Spyder and scrawny. Below 3mg I’d say Spyder nic is on par with Gold nic.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## myBru (16/7/20)

Stranger said:


> Got my PG/VG today
> 
> So if I have 1 L of 70/30 vg/pg
> 
> ...


Hey @Stranger, there is an app on Playstore(if you use Android, not sure about Apple) called E-Liquid Recipes that works all that out as a juice calculator app. Very good app, very accurate, and stores all your recipes online... Give it a try... Works out all the PG/VG contents correctly according to your Nic strengths.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## alex1501 (16/7/20)

Stranger said:


> Got my PG/VG today
> 
> So if I have 1 L of 70/30 vg/pg
> 
> ...



If you have 100ml 36 PG nic:

100ml 36mg PG nic
864ml 70/30 VG/PG premix
236ml pure VG

That will make you 1200ml of 70/30 VG/PG @3mg nic

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (17/7/20)

alex1501 said:


> If you have 100ml 36 PG nic:
> 
> 100ml 36mg PG nic
> 864ml 70/30 VG/PG premix
> ...



Thank you kindly, this is what I am looking for. I think I could have managed via E-Liquid Recipes (thanks mybru, i do use it for my mixes) but the pre mix has thrown me off completely. Now I just have to find something that big to mix in.

Swambo will freak when she finds me with her kitchen scales

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (17/7/20)

alex1501 said:


> That will make you 1200ml of 70/30 VG/PG @3mg nic



or 1000 ml of 70/30 VG/PG @3mg nic

100 mls of minty all day vape and 100mls of lemon cheesecake. Excited much, lunchtime can't come quick enough.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (17/7/20)

Mine is still on the way. Will give feedback when used.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (20/7/20)

70/30 vg/pg @3mg nic

6% Lemon Meringue pie (FW)
2% Vanilla custard (TFA)
0.5% WS23 @20% 

Very nice after dinner mix on the Recurve dual (possible tank cracker, best on metal tanks or glass)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (20/7/20)

Just be careful. They packaged my nicotine very poorly. The two bottles were loose in the box and were clinking around when I picked the box up. No bubble wrap on the bottles. It's a wonder they survived the trip. Not good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## takatatak (20/7/20)

zadiac said:


> Just be careful. They packaged my nicotine very poorly. The two bottles were loose in the box and were clinking around when I picked the box up. No bubble wrap on the bottles. It's a wonder they survived the trip. Not good.


Not exactly encouraging

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (20/7/20)

takatatak said:


> Not exactly encouraging



I sent them an email and asked that they be more careful with that in the future. They haven't replied yet.....or maybe they won't. I don't care. Just worried about future packages...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stranger (20/7/20)

May have been a once off, or rushed as he is under pressure. Mine came very securely wrapped in bubble wrap. Good that you let him know though. I am sure he will take note.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (20/7/20)

Stranger said:


> May have been a once off, or rushed as he is under pressure. Mine came very securely wrapped in bubble wrap. Good that you let him know though. I am sure he will take note.



Yeah, I wasn't nasty or anything. My email was polite and just pointed to the mistake. I'm sure he'll take note of it. No harm done at least. Would've been nasty if the bottles broke

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (20/7/20)

Yes, would have been a loss for sure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## takatatak (20/7/20)

Stranger said:


> May have been a once off, or rushed as he is under pressure. Mine came very securely wrapped in bubble wrap. Good that you let him know though. I am sure he will take note.


Good to hear it's most likely an isolated incident and not the norm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jmpb (17/9/20)

Bought 3 bottles of nic from Boss Vape - all peppery as hell and straight hurts my chest. Bought Gold nic from blck vapour and havent had those issues so I'm not a big fan to say the least.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (17/9/20)

If you do not mind me asking, how are you mixing.

I bought nic from Boss vape and made a pre mix 70/30 VG/PG @ 3%. It probably stood for a week before I used it to make up my ADV. I have since used 1 L of it and now need to decide if I do the pre mix again or straight out of the bottle.

I have had no issues with this.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/9/20)

Stranger said:


> Got my PG/VG today
> 
> So if I have 1 L of 70/30 vg/pg
> 
> ...



If you add 116ml of PG Nic@36mg/ml and 275ml of VG to your exisiting 1000ml of 70/30, you'll end up with 1391ml of, (close as dammit), 70/30 @ 3mg/ml

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jmpb (17/9/20)

Stranger said:


> If you do not mind me asking, how are you mixing.
> 
> I bought nic from Boss vape and made a pre mix 70/30 VG/PG @ 3%. It probably stood for a week before I used it to make up my ADV. I have since used 1 L of it and now need to decide if I do the pre mix again or straight out of the bottle.
> 
> I have had no issues with this.



Mixed up a one shot and a couple other recipes and all same result with that nic.
Shook the hell out of the nic bottle and mixed it up at 3mg for dl and 12mg for mtl, i even tried the same nic with a different pg/vg supplier - both same result.

Now i got a bunch of juice i can't vape

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/9/20)

Anecdotally, what I have experienced is that older / oxidised / incorrectly stored Nicotine, (_irrespective of whether it's in VG, PG or both_), seems to develop a peppery / metallic nose, (_taste in this context_), to which I've now dedicated a small bar fridge to my eliquid and associated raw materials storage ... Incidentally ... I have on occasion successfully "hidden" that nose with butterscotch and sweetener as apposed to tossing it.

As to fresh stock, (_devoid of the horrid peppery metallic nose_), along with great pricing ... I generally use Clyrolinx Nic. Certainly looking at the prices quoted in this thread, they're considerably cheaper!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/9/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Anecdotally, what I have experienced is that older / oxidised / incorrectly stored Nicotine, (_irrespective of whether it's in VG, PG or both_), seems to develop a peppery / metallic nose, (_taste in this context_), to which I've now dedicated a small bar fridge to my eliquid and associated raw materials storage ... Incidentally ... I have on occasion successfully "hidden" that nose with butterscotch and sweetener as apposed to tossing it.
> 
> As to fresh stock, (_devoid of the horrid peppery metallic nose_), along with great pricing ... I generally use Clyrolinx Nic. Certainly looking at the prices quoted in this thread, they're considerably cheaper!



I also used to use Clyrolinx nic and can confirm no peppery taste and best price. I have however stopped using them because the cost of postage outweighs any savings unless you are buying in bulk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CashKat88 (17/9/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Anecdotally, what I have experienced is that older / oxidised / incorrectly stored Nicotine, (_irrespective of whether it's in VG, PG or both_), seems to develop a peppery / metallic nose, (_taste in this context_), to which I've now dedicated a small bar fridge to my eliquid and associated raw materials storage ... Incidentally ... I have on occasion successfully "hidden" that nose with butterscotch and sweetener as apposed to tossing it.
> 
> As to fresh stock, (_devoid of the horrid peppery metallic nose_), along with great pricing ... I generally use Clyrolinx Nic. Certainly looking at the prices quoted in this thread, they're considerably cheaper!


I agree my Nic goes straight into the fridge as soon as I get it, never had an issue with any Nic I bought before and I've had scrawny Nic, gold Nic, the boss vape Nic and spider nic(my fave) and 1 or 2 I can't remember the name of I bought during lockdown and never really had an issue with any of em

Reactions: Like 4


----------

